# best footing for all weather riding and turnout



## Horseychick87 (Feb 5, 2014)

I like stone dust, but it can get a tad bit slippery, but I've noticed a mixture of stone dust and sand seems to work really well, so long as it's angular sand.


----------



## Shosadlbrd (Nov 3, 2013)

Horseychick87 said:


> I like stone dust, but it can get a tad bit slippery, but I've noticed a mixture of stone dust and sand seems to work really well, so long as it's angular sand.



What is angular sand?


----------



## kenda (Oct 10, 2008)

It means that the individual particles of sand haven't been worn smooth, which helps the footing provide a steadier surface for the horse's hoof to push off of.

Rounded particle sand (usually worn by water, so river sand) will slide against itself very easily making it more likely to give way under the horse's hoof.


----------



## ponyboy (Jul 24, 2008)

Any time I hear "all-weather footing" it's that synthetic stuff made from recycled tires.


----------



## Shosadlbrd (Nov 3, 2013)

ponyboy said:


> Any time I hear "all-weather footing" it's that synthetic stuff made from recycled tires.


No, not interested in the synthetic stuff. I am just looking for something to cover the ground with a good footing to ride on or to turn out with out getting muddy when the pasture is too wet,


----------



## Horseychick87 (Feb 5, 2014)

Yup, like Kenda said, it's not smooth or round so that it's not as slippery.

I'm in a wet area and sand seems to hold up as a good all weather footing, sometimes it's mixed with stone dust, sometimes with something else, but those are the two most commonly used in my area. So long as you set up a good drainage system then you shouldn't have to worry too much. 

The real trouble comes in keeping the footing in place, I recommend using railroad ties or 2 x 12's as a barrier to keep the footing in the arena. All footing will migrate with use, but sand vanishes into the ground pretty quickly once it gets out of the arena.


----------

